# Gateway or Dell?



## Delinda (Dec 5, 2005)

I just ordered a new gateway computer-wireless mouse and keyboard, 22" widescreen LCD, Processor Intel Pentium D Processor 935 duel core operates at 3.20 GHz, 64 bit technology with Intel EM64t. Memory 1024 DDR2 (2x512MB) 533Mhz (PC4200) duel channel expandable to 2GB, Hard Drive 320 GB SATA 11 (7200 RPM) 
Please tell me if this is a good computer, I know very little about computers and though it sounded like a good deal, it came with alot of software also. I paid $999. for it. I am now second guessing myself and maybe should have bought a dell instead? I have 30 days to return it after I recieve it. I ask a few people and they said gateways were no good? But I also heard the same about Dell. Please, I need advice here. Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

My first was a gateway and I'll NEVER have another.

The school here in town had gateways, and had so many problems with them, they returned them and got another brand (I don't remember which brand).


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

BTW, you can get a Dell at their outlet store for half or less of what you paid for the Gateway. I got my Dell for $269 and couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I love dell. Great service and great people.


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

Thats a pretty fast computer it should do just fine. Do you have windows xp or windows vista? that will run vista with no problems if you choose to upgrade.
Sounds like a nice system should have no problems with it for the next 2 years until the next big thing comes out and blows it off the map.


----------



## Delinda (Dec 5, 2005)

It comes with vista premium edition. I quess I will try it out and decide if i want to keep it before the 30 days are up :shrug:


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

I purchase nothing but Dells for my customers.

In the past, Gateway was a nice machine.

Don't be lured in by the 'free software' 99% of it is junk you'll nver use to begin with and it all shows up on your SysTray which robs your overall performance.

I've not dealt with a Gateway for some time so as to their current systems I can't tell you.

With the RAM, 1024, you are minimal by todays standards. You didn't happen to say the OS is it XP or the dreaded Wista. If it's Vista with 1024 you are already behind the 8Ball.

Just my thoughts.

Lee


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Add me to the Dell camp.

I have had Gateway, HP, Compaq and just bought my first Dell. I think I am going to like it A LOT.

The main difference, I think, is customer service. I have already asked Dell two questions about my computer, and they have responded via email in both cases within 24 hours. I also had a chat session with their customer service department and they were very helpful, efficient and informed.

I have never had that kind of experience with the other two brands. Never. HP and Compaq were nightmares as far as customer service was concerned and Gateway wasn't much better.

That is a pretty nice machine! Check online for "discount" codes for Dell if you decide to send the Gateway back. I think I would.

donsgal


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ZealYouthGuy said:


> I love dell. Great service and great people.


My laptop is a Dell. I got it used on eBay and use it strictly for travel. I've never had any trouble with it. It's a nice laptop that meets my needs, but I wouldn't go so far as to use the word "love". After all, it's just a computer.

Since I got it used I've assumed all along it's out of warranty. I have never had any contact with a Dell representative. It's my computer and they're out of the picture; they don't owe me anything, and I don't owe them anything. To Dell I don't exist, and I like it that way.

But Delinda, $999 for a computer? Good grief. Don't underwrite Intel's new technology development by purchasing the latest & greatest. Really, for a desktop machine there's no excuse for spending over $600 or $700, even if you're a serious gamer. Here's a terrific machine on sale right now at Fry's Electronics for about $650:

http://www.netaffilia.com/ad/electronics/frys/i/2007/04/27/24258.html

I suspect what you're trying to do is to, 1) get a machine that won't need to be replace for a long time, and 2) buy reliability. On reliability, spending more won't make a difference. There is no reason to believe that buying a newer model of processor will make the machine any more reliable than processors manufactured six months ago.

As for the machine being contemporary longer, you won't buy much. Buying a processor six months old will just about cut the cost of the machine in half. In other words, you're spending $300 to $400 to make the machine's contemporary life an extra six months. I don't see that as worth it. 

By the way, that extra $300 to $400 isn't just the cost of the processor; it's also the cost of a cutting edge mainboard, faster memory, and other complimentary components that will be inexpensive in a matter of months.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

Nevada said:


> but I wouldn't go so far as to use the word "love". After all, it's just a computer.


 Don't be so literal.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Nevada said:


> But Delinda, $999 for a computer? Good grief. Don't underwrite Intel's new technology development by purchasing the latest & greatest. Really, for a desktop machine there's no excuse for spending over $500, even if you're a serious gamer.


I just spent $823 for my new laptop. For the money, Delinda got a great machine. As with many things in life, you get what you pay for. If you pay $500 you are not going to get an Intel Duo-Core processor, you are going to be stuck with AMD or some other below-par equipment. My last desktop was a Celeron, I believe and it sucked eggs. I wouldn't even consider anything except Intel Centrino or Duo-Core. If you pay $500 you are also not going to get an integrated DVD burner and probably not integrated wireless, probably not a 14.5 widescreen monitor either. If you don't care, that's fine. But I would much rather cough up the extra money and get what I want, instead of just settling for the cheapest available. I've been there, and the extra money is well worth it, IMHO.

donsgal


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

donsgal said:


> If you pay $500 you are also not going to get an integrated DVD burner and probably not integrated wireless,


 I have the DVD burner with my $269 Dell, not sure about the wireless.

*Most* people don't need top of the line. It's nice there's something out there for everyone.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

donsgal said:


> I just spent $823 for my new laptop.


That's fair for a contemporary laptop. Laptops are a different game.



donsgal said:


> I wouldn't even consider anything except Intel Centrino or Duo-Core. If you pay $500 you are also not going to get an integrated DVD burner and probably not integrated wireless, probably not a 14.5 widescreen monitor either.


For a desktop, you can get a decent dual core processor machine on sale for around $500, and it will have a DVD burner, wireless, and a 17" LCD monitor. Just look around. Here's a dual core machine for $600 on sale right now with a wide-screen monitor and a DVD burner:

http://www.netaffilia.com/ad/electronics/frys/i/2007/04/27/24243.html

I wouldn't let lack of wireless keep me away from any machine. I buy wireless G adapters on sale for $10, for either laptops or desktops. I certainly wouldn't make a $500 decision on the basis of a $10 network adapter.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

I would have picked dell or gateway but if its a desktop then all the parts are the same, they use the same disk, same cards as everyone else. Service is the issue. Forget the "free software" its free for a reason, non one would buy it. Its often trial software you could have downloaded yourself if your interested.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

Gary in ohio said:


> I would have picked dell or gateway but if its a desktop then all the parts are the same, they use the same disk, same cards as everyone else. Service is the issue. Forget the "free software" its free for a reason, non one would buy it. Its often trial software you could have downloaded yourself if your interested.


 The first thing I do with a new pc is start uninstalling all that trialware.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ladycat said:


> *Most* people don't need top of the line.


That's true, and I hate to see people get hosed on computer purchases. It's the job of a computer salesman to talk you into the most expensive computer he can. That isn't always in the best interest of the customer.

Let's say, hypothetically, that a computer based on six month old processor technology can be obtained for $500, and a similar machine with the latest processor technology can be obtained for $1000. Let's also suppose that the $500 machine will remain reasonably contemporary for approximately 4 years, when it will need to be replaced. Logically, the $1000 machine will last six months longer, so it will remain contemporary for approximately 4.5 years. Is extending computer life from 4 years to 4.5 years worth doubling the cost of the computer? I think not.

As I said earlier, I don't see reliability as an issue, since there is no reason to believe that the $1000 machine will be any more reliable than the $500 machine.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Nevada said:


> That's true, and I hate to see people get hosed on computer purchases. It's the job of a computer salesman to talk you into the most expensive computer he can. That isn't always in the best interest of the customer.
> 
> Let's say, hypothetically, that a computer based on six month old processor technology can be obtained for $500, and a similar machine with the latest processor technology can be obtained for $1000. Let's also suppose that the $500 machine will remain reasonably contemporary for approximately 4 years, when it will need to be replaced. Logically, the $1000 machine will last six months longer, so it will remain contemporary for approximately 4.5 years. Is extending computer life from 4 years to 4.5 years worth doubling the cost of the computer? I think not.
> 
> As I said earlier, I don't see reliability as an issue, since there is no reason to believe that the $1000 machine will be any more reliable than the $500 machine.


Four years???? I read somewhere (can't remember where) that the life of a computer is designed to be 18 months. Sure can't prove it by me. My HP latpop lasted 18 months and my Compaq bit the dust EXACTLY one year and one day from the date of purchase. Of course, I do about four years of work on them during that time which could account for it. I am so hoping that my new Dell laptop can at least make the two year mark.

four years..... don't I wish.

donsgal


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

ladycat said:


> The first thing I do with a new pc is start uninstalling all that trialware.


there is free software designed just for this purpose...see it at http://pcdecrapifier.com

donsgal


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

donsgal said:


> there is free software designed just for this purpose...see it at http://pcdecrapifier.com
> 
> donsgal


 LOL I like that name "Decrapifier". Very descriptive!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

donsgal said:


> four years..... don't I wish.


In the spring of 2002, I bought a processor/mainboard combo with a P4 1.7 GHZ processor and transplanted it into my case. I paid $119 for the processor/mainboard combo on sale at Fry's Electronics in Phoenix. I also had to buy DDR memory, but that was the extent of the upgrade at that time. I'm using that processor/mainboard right now, and it's been over 5 years. I don't plan to upgrade to a dual core processor until I'm ready to migrate to Vista.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

donsgal said:


> Four years???? four years..... don't I wish. donsgal


 Oh Yes they are lasting Way longer then 4 years that is why the computers are so cheap because they are NOT selling Replacement computers. Just look at Seagate, Western Digital, Maxtor, The 3 biggest Hard drive Manufacturers They ALL All Down in selling replacement drives either for new machines or replacement drives~!. As well as the Company I used to work for, Hutchinson Tech. Inc. that makes parts for those hard drive. They are losing money this quarter because sales are down because you just DON"T NEED to buy a NEW one now for 6 years or more. Heck This Dell I am on is 5 years old and in no way is it close to be getting replaced OR having ANY trouble what so ever with it. I am not looking at getting a new machine for at least 2 more years that will bring this Dell 7 Years old. My H-P that I had before this Dell was on its 6th year still working strong. 
18 months who in the world is saying that~?????


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I deal with nothing but Gateways at my day job (network administrator), upwards of 900 Gateways.

In my side job as a computer technician, I deal with primarily Dells.

I would buy a Gateway over a Dell ANY day.

As far as which one is better quality, they're about the same. I don't use personal experience; I'm going by both Consumer Reports and PC Magazine's Reader's Choice desktops.

Reliability-wise, Dell and Gateway are about the same; however, Gateway's tech support rates somewhat higher than Dell's does. Additionally, I believe that ALL of Gateway's tech support is based out of North America.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Nevada said:


> I'm using that processor/mainboard right now, and it's been over 5 years.


In all fairness to donsgal, laptops are much more difficult to maintain than desktops. It's not like I haven't had problems the past 5 years, but I can keep up with it.

Every year or so I open my case (desktop computer) to remove dust bunnies and clean-up heat sinks. The processor fan heat sink tends to become matted with dust, making the fan ineffective. I remove and disassemble the fan to clean it. If you don't keep the processor heat sink clear the machine will start to get flaky and lock up after about two years, depending on your environment. (computers in commercial server rooms with HEPA filters don't have that problem, for obvious reasons)

Also, my power supply fan started to moan about 6 months back, so I replaced the entire power supply. That was only a $20 part.

Laptop cases are much more difficult to work with than desktop cases, and I understand that hiring a technician to open a laptop case to clean heat sinks can be expensive.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Actually, the newer laptops (especially Gateways) are quite easy to maintain, because they're actually designing them so that you can access ALL of the components (RAM, CPU, modem, wireless card, etc.) by taking off a small hatch on the bottom of the laptop. Otherwise, you're correct - it can take at the LEAST an hour (if you get someone like myself who has worked with them a lot) to take it apart, clean the heat sinks and fans and such, and button it back up, and usually takes more.


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

have had both and don't think there is a dimes worth of diference between the 2. my .02


----------



## Delinda (Dec 5, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your advice and imput. You have given me alot to think about. I believe I will keep it and try it out, at least for the 30 days.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Still on my 98 Gateway--however, I do understand they went downhill in later years.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Didn't someone buy out Gateway recently? I've heard through various computer gurus that their quality has recently improved as well as their customer service. A few months ago I did buy a gateway flat panel monitor and love it so far.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

SteveD(TX) said:


> Didn't someone buy out Gateway recently? I've heard through various computer gurus that their quality has recently improved as well as their customer service. A few months ago I did buy a gateway flat panel monitor and love it so far.


 No, I think what you are thinking of is, Gateway Bought *E Machines * not the other way around. I went to their web site and Gateway is Still gateway but still I would not want one.


----------

